# Thoughts on using woodland scenics scenery kits



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Just starting out in n scale. I built a 6x4 table and I'd like to keep building toward a layout.

I was thinking of just going with the woodland scenics scenic ridge. But then I saw they do these smaller 12x24 sections. I thought that would let me start small, get some results but also have something I could break apart when we eventually buy a house and move (renting a big house right now).

Thanks for your thoughts on which way I should go!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would just mess around on little dioramas. Watch a few of these videos, he deals in HO but the methods are the same.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRkUtHQ774mTg1vrQ6uA5A
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRkUtHQ774mTg1vrQ6uA5A


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Woodland Scenics "Scenic Ridge" isn't a scenery kit, per se. It's a part of a prefabricated N scale layout, where the track and structures are sold separately. Those layouts are fine, if all you want to do is learn some basic techniques while building a small, functional layout, and especially if you feel the need for step by step instructions. It's a pretty expensive way to do it, though, as the whole thing, including track and structure kits, is about $600. These kits only go together one way, though. While not impossible, it would be a lot of time and effort to break it into modules later.

If you want modules, this item, also from Woodland Scenics, is a better option. https://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/ModURailSystem

Again, a pretty expensive way to go.

My recommendation would be to design your future layout as a series of modules, 2x4 or 2x6. You can gradually expand your layout as you complete modules, and it will be easy to break down and transport when moving day comes. Buy only the track and scenery materials you need, because another big problem with the kits is you end up with a lot of stuff that you don't want or need.

You can read a lot of articles on this "one module approach" or TOMA in Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine, available (free) here: https://model-railroad-hobbyist.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

I would suggest building T-Trak modules. They are easy to build and are easily set up and taken apart. This is the link for the website:

http://www.t-trak.org

There are module kits or you can buy the lumber and build modules from scratch.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice. Thanks for the great comments!


----------

